# Best install method?



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't know dimensions of timbers, they just sent these pics stating material is on site. What? Cut plugs, drill thru timbers, attach w/timberlocks, apply plugs? Any other ideas that aren't akin to building a piano? Do tile hearth first? May need some blocking. Pretty sure they are plaster walls.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/hardware/storage-and-organization/shelf-supports/51933-blind-shelf-supports


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> Thanks, Chief Waho, support staff will look at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> Awesome.
> 
> - waho6o9


I don't have a support staff.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Put this in with just rebar epoxied into the studs.


----------



## 4wood (Jul 12, 2018)

Another idea is to use a Z CLIP which does the same thing that a French cleat does. They are made out of aluminum and you can buy 2" pieces or lengths up to 18' . Attached is what came up for images, Z clips on the search.

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=z+bar+clips+for+hanging+panels+elevator&qpvt=z+bar+clips+for+hanging+panels+elevator&form=IQFRML&first=1&tsc=ImageHoverTitle


----------



## Berto (Apr 27, 2014)

I used two - Keylock newel post fasteners on my mantle above hearth. Recessed the plate on the back side of the mantle - lag bolt in the wall stud.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------

